# Suorin Drop



## Rob Fisher (2/3/18)

OK here we go again... another POD system but this time you can use your own juice which is a win! Great packaging and looks like great quality! Very cute and small. Easy to refill. Will test and report back!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/18)

*Suorin Drop Ultra Portable System*

The Suorin Drop Ultra Portable System is a robust and versatile water-drop style ultra portable pod system that features the intuitive Refillable Suorin Drop Cartridge System that allows you to utilize your favorite Salt Based Nicotine E-Liquids or Regular E-Liquids. Just like the Suorin Air, the Suorin Drop Ultra Portable System is an all in one system with draw activated firing, a magnetic pod system that can hold up to 2ml of E-Liquid, an atomizer resistance of 1.3 to 1.4 ohms and a maximum of 13W output . A 310 mAh built in battery powers the device and an LED battery life indicator indicates its battery life. The Suorin Drop Ultra Portable System is a simple and convenient all-in-one, ultra portable system that is perfect for users looking for a sleek, covert, all-day vaping device!
*
Product Features:*

All in One System
Draw Activated Firing
13W Maximum Output

Refillable Suorin Pod System
2ml Capacity
1.3 to 1.4 ohm Atomizer Resistance
Proprietary Connection

Plug and Play Connection
Gold Plated Proprietary Connection
Pod Acts as Tip

310 mAh Built In Battery
LED Battery Life Indicator
Located Under the Pod

USB Charging Port


*Product Dimensions*

49mm by 12mm by 73mm
*
Product Includes:*

One Sourin Drop Ultra Portable System
One Sourin Drop Atomizer
One Warning Card
One User Manual
One USB Charging Cable

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (2/3/18)

Reviews I've seen have been good, curious to hear your opinion...


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/3/18)

Sounds like a character from Star Trek...looks like a Star Trek gadget also

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/18)

That's so cute @Rob Fisher !

310mah battery is a bit low...
I suppose one can get through 2ml with it though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

